# Where is everyone going this BH weekend?



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

Im off locally to Bellingham Northumberland. Possibly do some walking around Kielder with the Springer Spaniel.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

2 nights at Cambridge C&CC site and 2 nights at Clumber Park C&CC site


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Saturday on way to Glasgow for one night, then two days at Carradale Bay then three nights at North Ledaig, then heading back South.


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Fforest Fields for me.  

Just two night though


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Off to small village called Akyaka in Turkey for two weeks on package holiday  - traitor eh!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

3 nights at Glenluce Holiday park in Glenluce dumfries and galloway. Spot of fishing, spot of shopping relaxing with a good book.


----------



## Sunseeker (May 10, 2005)

Chris of The Oggies

I wouldn't go to Clumber Park if I was you, daughter and son in law plus two crazy but lovable dogs, are going with caravan 8O [sorry won't mention that word again] May visit them on way back from Telford where we are spending two or three days at a show. 

Sunseeker


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the warning :lol: 

Not sure if we will still be going there ourselves at the moment, something has cropped up, might have to do some re arranging if possible.
We were once c*r*vann*rs but saw the light  . we love dogs too :lol: 

Don't know what we will be doing for definite yet, need to sort it out tonight !


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Kessingland CCC but not with motorhome - still got 3 weeks before we are due to get that (assuming all goes to schedule!)


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I'm confined to barracks with a nasty dose of Shingles. Yuck! Doc says I'm still contagious for another four or five days so it's Costa del Buckley for me.

The forecast for the weekend is.....mixed? One page of the BBC website says hot and sunny for Friday, the other says hot and sunny for Thursday? Hedging their bets I suppose.

Well all you lucky people going away have a great time especially if you're going to Fforest Fields!

Banjo 8)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: This weather has us worried... didn't they promise good weaatehr and then once again change their minds..?! Well, what are we to expect of a Bank Hol anyway so off we'll go no doubt on Friday..! Going to Weston Super Mare (a farm outside wher we've been going for years and only £3.50 per night!) - a few Boot Sales thrown in and we'll be happy and wonderful walks for our yorkies but not in the rain I hope....
Here's hoping you all have a great weekend, staying home or not! Ana xx


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

We are off to Fawley to visit the Mother-in-Law (  ) for a week.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Working  

Again  

But then it's only 7 days to go and we hit the road for Isle of Arran


----------



## 88909 (May 10, 2005)

*Roi's wedding*

I'm looking forward to heading north to Roi and Michelle's wedding.
Hope to see loads of people there,
Jo


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Wiltshire mainly around Salisbury Plain and Boscombe Down.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Briarfields Touring park near Gloucester for us for a few days, visiting friends and enjoying the countryside on the bikes.
Coln


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Tenby west wales for me and the boss but not in m/home staying with friends

Dave


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Nowhere ,its too crowded, too expensive,too much traffic on the road ,might go to Graffham later on in the week ,what a nice site that is, saving ourselves for Blues on the Farm and Goodwood in June,its great to be retired!!


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Where is everybody off to this we end*

Off to Ilkley RUFC with my local DA.
Cheap, no need to book, good surroundings, good company. What more could you want?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I used to have a DA back in the sixties. 8O


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Four nights at Banbury, then home for a couple of days and then off to Lancashire, Durham and Scotland. Yippee!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*as topic*

hope you all have a great time    
some of us have to work    
saving for motorhome though :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

> I used to have a DA back in the sixties.


Believe it or not so did I :roll:

Actually 70's


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

*bh weekend*

Got tickets for Tom Jones concert in Pontypridd Sat. night so will not head off until Sunday. Will head north to mid/north Wales and stay in one of a couple of c&cc sites for holidays as there are a few on then and no need to book and great value for money.

Sorry but the Green , Green Grass of Home is calling
Chris


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Pocket Pixie and I are off on Friday for a week in Skiathos, Greece - a week in the sun, I need it. My Hymer and Burstner brochures will be in the bottom of the suitcase so I can continue drooling.....how sad is that.

Kevin


----------



## Sunseeker (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear you may not be able to go away as planned Chris.  Notified daughter you may be staying on Clumber C&CC site and told her to get the kettle on just in case. :wink: 

Hope you get things sorted and are able to have a good weekend.  The weather forecast looks good for a bank holiday weekend - just for a change.

Sunseeker


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Sunseeker, i am sure that we will get something sorted !
May take her up on that cup of tea if we manage to get there.

We are still going sat & sun , just might have to come home a little earlier


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

im off to someware in mid wales, along the mountian road to aberistwhich, just to get away from it all, dave


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

I am going to be viewing the beautiful Cornish countryside looking through the window of my converted barn.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Stowford Farm Devon 8 nights can't wait calling Morton-in-Marsh ( cc ) on way back. :lol:


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

All you lucky people getting away. Enjoy.

Unfortunatley I have to wait untill the end of June before I can get away for a week. It's all down to that four letter word place begining with W.

I hope you all have good weather.


----------

